# www-Version und die nicht-www-Version einer Domain einrichten!?



## beckersbesters (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zum Web-Server.

Ich habe eine Domain bei der Denic eintragen lassen z.B. http://www.irgendwas.de, welche beim DNS (Name) Server einfach zu einer IP weiterleitet.

Wenn ich http://irgendwas.de eintippe, erreiche ich die Seite nicht.
Wenn ich http://www.irgendwas.de eingeben ist die Seite da.

Ich benutze einen Apache Web-Server. Muss ich irgendwas konfigurieren bzw. einstellen? 

Danke für Ihre Mühe und Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## TchiboMann (14. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht fehlt ganz einfach n weiterer DNS Eintrag, eventuell hast du nur die http://www.deinedomain.de weitergeleitet. Das www. ist ja theoretisch das selbe wie eine Subdomain, wenn ich mich nich irre. Wenn du deinedomain.de weitergeleitet hättest (also ohne dem www. davor), müssten dann beide domainvarianten auf dieselbe IP zeigen.

Mag mich auch irren, so sehr bewandert bin ich in Sachen DNS auch nich


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müssen im DNS Wildcard aktiviert sein.
Ausserdem hat die Denic nichts mit dem Protokoll (z.b. http://) oder der Subdomain (z.b. http://www.) zu tun.
Bei der Denic wird also nur "irgendwas.de" eingetragen.
Der Rest ist Sache des Servers und/oder des DNS (z.b. wenn verschiedene DIenste/Subdomains auf verschiedenen Servern laufen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

